# Is there many Cockerpoo's & owners from Norfolk or Suffolk?



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi 

I was wondering if there are many Cockerpoo's & there owners from Norfolk or Suffolk that meet up? 

Tammy.xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

There are a few Cockapoos on here that are in Norfolk and Suffolk and if you were looking to set-up a social meet (an Eastern 'Poo Fest..........'Poo East ?) - We would love to come xx

Julia is from Gunthorpe near Fakenham - and I'm from Southwold x

Stephen x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh yeah that would be great...I didnt realise you were so near by. Southwold beach would be a good meeting place.
Erm....I will just have to wait for my pup to come home and have her jabs:twothumbs: xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We are based near Boston Lincs but both come from that area - so know it well x

A Cockapoo parade through Southwold would be fab ! xx

Kessingland Beach would be a great place to have a blast too x

Stephen x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Ha ha, we would turn a few heads....lots of cockerpoos parading. I'm loving the idea  xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Blossomgirl,My mum and i have a cockapoo each,they are nearly 9 weeks old,we both live in Norfolk!! I live near Wymondham and mum is near Long Stratton.....When do you get your new puppy? and where from? A North Norfolk cockapoo meet up is on the cards i think around Oct time,so stay in touch! But of course another would be great maybe at southwold or Kessingland way


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll be at the Norfolk 'All About Dogs' Show on Saturday 20th and Sunday 21st http://www.allaboutdogsshow.co.uk/norfolk_attractions.htm with Flo if anyone wants to meet up 

Becky - maybe your JD babies will be able to come out by then?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandy... sounds like a great weekend  

Flo will love it xxx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

embee said:


> I'll be at the Norfolk 'All About Dogs' Show on Saturday 20th and Sunday 21st http://www.allaboutdogsshow.co.uk/norfolk_attractions.htm with Flo if anyone wants to meet up
> 
> Becky - maybe your JD babies will be able to come out by then?


We are going!!!!!! cant wait will be the girls first big day out! We must meet up there Mandy Bx


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> We are based near Boston Lincs but both come from that area - so know it well x
> 
> A Cockapoo parade through Southwold would be fab ! xx
> 
> ...


Southwold sounds good for us too as not too far away! In fact we're actually camping there over the August bank holiday too at a site called Cake & Ale - Im looking forward to the cake & Hubby is looking forward to the Ale!!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

raywendy18 said:


> Southwold sounds good for us too as not too far away! In fact we're actually camping there over the August bank holiday too at a site called Cake & Ale - Im looking forward to the cake & Hubby is looking forward to the Ale!!!!


Ale mmmmmmmmmmm Having played rugby for Southwold for 15years I was sponsored by Adnams xxx xxx hick xx

Stephen xx

We'll be up for any East Anglia meet - and hopefully bring Woody II; Woodetta and Charlie along with Buzz and Yum-Yum xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Fab idea! Lets do it


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh count me in! I'm in Hadleigh near Ipswich, so Suffolk meets would be great, Norfolk too!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like a doggy date!! when & where is best for eveyone? How exciting.xxx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

We've just got back from a week's holiday in Southwold and can't believe how many cockapoos we saw there!

They were everywhere - I'm sure we managed to see every colour possible. Had some lovely chats with their owners who were delighted that we knew what breed they were.

So Southwold definately attracts cockapoo lovers  Best wishes, Karen x


----------

